# Hobby lobby



## paracordist

Who buys from hobby lobby?


----------



## MrParacord

I visited their site for the first time yesterday. I wasn't impressed plus now since my wife and I recently moved their store isn't to close to us.


----------



## havasu

I posted this on another thread, but seems fitting in here as well...

Thanks! I went to a Hobby Lobby for the first time last week. I wasn't impressed and thought it was a knock off of Michael's. Too much floral plastic, foo-foo girly stuff, and other estrogen enhancers for me! I wanted radio controlled cars, airplanes and trains, so I was disappointed.

Now that I know they have a good selection of paracord supplies, I'm going to have to return to take a look.


----------



## Nelson

Hobby Lobby doesn't have a big selection at all. I bought from them because I wanted to make my first bracelet right away, and didn't want to wait to get something online.


----------



## glock26USMC

First time I ever heard of them......


----------



## Nelson

Hobby Lobby is a chain store for artsy-crafty stuff. They sell picture frames, glue, glitter, foam balls, paint by number sets, and tons of other stuff marketed mostly for women. They are based out of Oklahoma City.


----------



## paracordist

I'm different,I think Michael's is a knock off of hobby lobby .I went to Michael's the other day and they had no buckles no para cord terrible staff.plus hobby lobby has a 40% off coupon that you can use over and over again ,so I get my 100 feet of para cord for $5.


----------



## paracordist

But I live in Alabama so maybe it's different where y'all live.


----------



## Vin

If you guys didn't know, cheapest, coolest place I have found to buy hobby supplies from is:

http://www.sciplus.com/


----------



## MrParacord

Nelson said:


> Hobby Lobby is a chain store for artsy-crafty stuff. They sell picture frames, glue, glitter, foam balls, paint by number sets, and tons of other stuff marketed mostly for women. They are based out of Oklahoma City.


Point is what? You can't sell me on Hobby Lobby.  Johann Fabrics is cheaper than Michaels. Both stores suck when it comes to paracord items. They need to sell more than just 16 ft of paracord.


----------



## Nelson

Point is that Hobby Lobby isn't a good place at all for paracord and/or hardware. They only carry a very small selection. You would do well to look elsewhere. OK?


----------



## J-Will

MrParacord said:


> Point is what? You can't sell me on Hobby Lobby.  Johann Fabrics is cheaper than Michaels. Both stores suck when it comes to paracord items. They need to sell more than just 16 ft of paracord.


 I think he was explaining to Glock26USMC because he said he had never heard of them. Hobby lobby is perfect for somebody that needs a little cord to finish a project, not people like us that use it all the time for projects like ours.


----------

